# Fat Burning T5 Invictus labs T5 Extreme



## L Annalise B (Feb 17, 2020)

Has anyone used invictus t5 fat burning extreme I'm tried googling it but didn't find much info I've got a sealed bottle here and want to start using them but unsure if they are safe and the lable is tiny on the bottle so hard to read and what dosage would you suggest if they are are worth taking dosage amount for 24 yr old female thank you


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Good way to read tiny label.

Take a picture with your phone then zoom in on the picture.


----------

